# Oil Lamps - I Got a Deal Today!



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I bought these things for $5.98 today! They are vintage Lamplight Farms brand oil lamps. They came with wicks too. They take the 1/8th in round wicks I believe. They look small but they are over a foot tall. I found out they are made in Austria and mine are indeed old. The trademark expired and now since 1997 a company in Wisconsin has been marketing them.
*
I'm really happy about it!*


















*I have a question about paraffin oil. Does this stuff last forever in it's containers? I'm thinking about picking up 5 gallons of the stuff on eBay and I was wondering how to store it. I'm clueless to price as well. 5 gallons of paraffin oil for $59.00 free shipping sounds great to me.*


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> I bought these things for $5.98 today! They are vintage Lamplight Farms brand oil lamps. They came with wicks too. They take the 1/8th in round wicks I believe. They look small but they are over a foot tall. I found out they are made in Austria and mine are indeed old. The trademark expired and now since 1997 a company in Wisconsin has been marketing them.
> *
> I'm really happy about it!*
> 
> ...


wow, that is a great price for the paraffin oil......I just bought some , 4 gals. for 70....oooops
 where did you find it so cheap??


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

neldarez said:


> wow, that is a great price for the paraffin oil......I just bought some , 4 gals. for 70....oooops
> where did you find it so cheap??


Ebay.com . It's from a top rated seller. they have a 100% feedback rating and their name of their online store matches a name of a store in their location. It's a mom and pop store. I'm assuming it's the same


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Very nice! Great score.

I love their look.

Jimmy


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

You would not believe what I found at a thrift store today!!!!!
A MATCHING PAIR OF THE SAME OIL LAMPS THAT I GOT EARLIER!
I was about to leave the store with nothing and something told me to look at the glass aisle. Low and behold, these were right there! I cannot believe that late 19th century Austrian lamps were staring right back at me! I now have 4 of them and paid less than $10 for all 4!!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Good golly!!! 

Sometimes better to be lucky than good....

Jimmy


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Good buys all around.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I bought one set at a humane society thrift store and at their other branch across town. i wonder if someone donated 4 of them and the stores split them up and one set went to one store and another set to another. Still, $10 for 4 antique oil lamps is amazing. I'm still doing my happy dance!


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Lamp oil...?*

Since most lamp oil s kerosene-based, could the clear kerosene sold at some gas stations for heating units be used in lamps? Seems that it would a lot cheaper than buying the stuff in the fancy quart bottles.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

efbjr said:


> Since most lamp oil s kerosene-based, could the clear kerosene sold at some gas stations for heating units be used in lamps? Seems that it would a lot cheaper than buying the stuff in the fancy quart bottles.


I've only heard speculation of it. I read an article on it of all places Wikipedia. They said to change the wick so it's a fresh one and be sure to wash out the lamp and you can use it. I don't know, I haven't tried or trust it. I'm just paranoid. But I have made vegetable oil lamps. So any oil is fuel. It would work if you trust it


----------

